# Cultured Stone - Mortar or Thinset?



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

I built a curved outdoor seating area out of cinder block. It is 6 feet wide and 2 feet tall. I am looking to finish it off with some veneer/cultured stone.

*Should I use mortar or thinset to install the stone on the sides of the cinder block area?*

I am going to use slate tile (16x16) for the top seating area.


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

I have manufactured stone around my foundation and the masons used mortar to stick them to the block, waited until dry, and then filled mortar between them with a grout bag, waited a little while and then smoothed the joints. Different manufacturer's call for different mortars, so check with your stone manufacturer for their recommendations on which type of mortar to use as there are several different types. I have not heard of using thinset for manufactured stone.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Thinset is mortar, and is often used outside. But not all are OK for outside, check the bag.


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

The type of mortar they used came in large bags and was mixed with sand. I bought it for them from concrete materials, so I know it is a mortar like you lay block and brick with. I don't know if you have concrete materials or not, but here (ky) they sell cultured stone and can easily tell you which type of mortar, I think mine called for type "N" but again, it's up to the manufacturer. One thing to keep in mind, if the stone isn't set correctly, it will fall off when it gets damp, so make sure you use the right type and grout it correctly so you don't leave spaces for water to get behind it. My experience has been is that thinset is mostly used for tile, not stone. You may have to use a form of exterior thinset to lay the tiles on top, but I wouldn,t use it on the stone veneer. See if you can find a website for cultured stone and installation instructions.


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

I just typed in cultured stone and there is a website full of installation videos. Just go to cultured stone.com Good Luck!


----------



## Culturedstone (Nov 2, 2009)

*Cultured Stone help*

Hi - I am a rep for OCMP - Cultured Stone and can help you if you have any questions about products or installation. There are several good pre-mix mortar products out there by Orco Blended Products and Easy-Mix (Spec Mix) - both make a dependable mortar which is designed for stone veneer and is very easy to use.

Let me know if you need any help - our web-site is a great resource for best practices. www.culturedstone.com

thank you,


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

Culturedstone said:


> Hi - I am a rep for OCMP - Cultured Stone and can help you if you have any questions about products or installation. There are several good pre-mix mortar products out there by Orco Blended Products and Easy-Mix (Spec Mix) - both make a dependable mortar which is designed for stone veneer and is very easy to use.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help - our web-site is a great resource for best practices. www.culturedstone.com
> 
> thank you,


Thanks. 

Quikrete sells numerous Mortar mixes, which one would work best with a cinder block wall. Is it the Type S or Type N brand? Also, must a latex polymer be added?


----------

